# can rhinestones stick to vinyl or plastisol?



## STARFISHTSHIRTS (Aug 5, 2007)

I have read several other post regarding this issue. I was looking for some thoughts from our experts. I often see the glitter vinyl and stones close but not touching. Is this how most people design? I read stones can go right on top of vinyl but also read of issues not adhering well... When using vinyl, you press several seconds, then apply stones and repress for the amount of times stones need to stick. Is this correct? If using with plastisol, read that you need to use an additive and can stone directly on ink, or if no additive, you can undercure ink and press... Is this correct? If you were screen printing and stoning, would u run thru dryer the screen print, then apply stones if so wouldnt the heatpress remelt the plastisol? during the application of the stones... How do you get around this? Waterbased ink?
Sorry for rambling... I have always loved rhinestones and do vinyl now so got some sticky frock and stones and really like the work I saw on this site.

thanking you all in advance... jeff


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

The very best thing you can do is to test, vinyl and stones close but not touching or you can make a hole for the stones to be pressed into. They need a porous surface to stick to. Yes you are correct, the heat press melts the plastisol during the application of the stones. I have tried plastisol and stones and they will not adhere. Let us know how your tests go.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rhinestones will not stick to vinyl...but I have been told that rhinestones will work on waterbased screen print, but not on plastisol


----------



## blzpowr (Apr 16, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> Rhinestones will not stick to vinyl...but I have been told that rhinestones will work on waterbased screen print, but not on plastisol



You are correct Charles. Stones will adhere to waterbase but the tradeoff and the risk is long term wearability and washability. They may or may not stay put. Not a good circumstance especially if one is considering commercial sale.

Best, as noted above, to design in a blank space or hole for the stone to set on/in. Better bite and predictability. Others may have other results but we have set virtually several million stones of varying sizes and this has been the result of our testing and experience.


----------

